

Tim O'Reilly's Keynote Speech at ETech09 - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/tim-o-reilly-s-keynote-speech-at-etech0/

======
elq
blogspam <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9dazaVijHY>

